# Finally!! 1st Trad Kill



## chenryiv (Sep 23, 2012)

This morning I flipped a coin to decided whether to take the Thunderchild or the Hoots....well the Thunderchild won out.  And this morning at at about 7:15 I was blessed to take my first traditional deer (buck).  He stepped out to my left at about 20yds and gave me a slight quartering away shot.  I kept reciting R.C. "how to shoot a deer" and focused on my spot.   I had a smooth release and kept the bow arm up until the buck ran.  Due to it being early light I couldn't see how far my arrow had penetrated or even if  I had hit him, but didn't see my arrow in the ground.

After about an hour and a half, I decided to come on down to check for signs near the shot.  Did see anything other than hoof prints where he dug in before to took off.  I left the area and returned an hour an a half later to check where I'd last seen him go and found nothing.

After talking to skunkhound, I decided to go back out an check the opposite direction, i case he had circle back... found him about 150yds, still hanging on to my arrow.  

I felt truly blessed on such a beautiful morning....Thank you Lord!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Congrats!! That's a great buck!!


----------



## Recurve (Sep 23, 2012)

Great shot and awesome deer!Congrats


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 23, 2012)

Man thats a great first trad deer!


----------



## whossbows (Sep 23, 2012)

thats what im talking bout


----------



## panfried0419 (Sep 23, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 23, 2012)

That's a good buck congrats man


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 23, 2012)

congrats 
Nice Buck


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 23, 2012)

Congrats Crispin Thats a great buck. I know you are one of those that jumped in 100% cause you completely stopped posting in the "bowhunting" section.

Is Willie gonna join in this fun now?


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 24, 2012)

Great buck!!! Glad you made the recovery and shared with us.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 24, 2012)

That's an awesome accomplishment. ..congrats on a fine deer.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 24, 2012)

That's some good stuff right there!  Great job man!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 24, 2012)

Great Job!!!!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Sep 24, 2012)

Dude that is a stud of a buck.  Congratulations on number 1, we both need to go look for number 2 now.


----------



## bronco611 (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats that is an awesome buck!!!! The fact that it is a trad buck just makes the trophy that much sweeter. Great deer and story.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 24, 2012)

Thats an awesome buck especially for your first trad deer, congrats man!!!


----------



## Fatboy (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations. I knew you would do it pretty quick.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 24, 2012)

Way to get-r-done Crispen!!! Great job on not giving up on the search!!

Congratulations again on a beautiful buck!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats!  That sure is a pretty deer!!!


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 24, 2012)

Great buck!!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 24, 2012)

Woo Hoo! nice buck! congrats on the first,he's a dandy


----------



## WildWillie (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats Man nice buck!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 24, 2012)

Great Buck...Ya done good!


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow!!  Nice buck!!  And congrats!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 24, 2012)

Good deal Chris..I am proud for you buddy! 

Could not have happened to a better fellow.

You put a good shot on him.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Sep 24, 2012)

OUTSTANDING!  Extremely happy and excited for you. That's a very fine buck and superb shot placement under pressure.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice job Crispen. Good looking buck to boot. The first traditional kill will play back in your mind forever.mike


----------



## GrayG (Sep 24, 2012)

I bet that's the first of many. Congratulations!!!


----------



## woodswalker (Sep 24, 2012)

Happy for you beyond words. That is one awesome buck. I was wondering if you had found time to get in those woods. Keep those arrows flying straight.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh man!! That's awesome. Congrats!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice! Congratualtions, Cris!


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 24, 2012)

very, very nice. Congratulations. well done.


----------



## onemoretime (Sep 24, 2012)

congrates


----------



## eman1885 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 24, 2012)

Wtg!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Outstanding job Crispin! Seeing the targets that you posted during the shooting contests, I'm not surprised that your arrow founds it's mark!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 24, 2012)

That is a fine buck.  Congratulations.


----------



## John V. (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats Cris!  Nice shooting!


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 24, 2012)

That's AWESOME!!!! great shot and even better that you stayed with it and found it!!!!! Glad David helped you with that!!!!

Now supper's on Chris ya'll!!!!!


----------



## devolve (Sep 24, 2012)

awesome!! what a great buck


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 24, 2012)

Man it was great getting that text and knowing you found him. Congratulations on a beautiful deer. 
 And it's only September!!!


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow! that's awesome


----------



## Katera73 (Sep 24, 2012)

Awesome buck congrats!!!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 24, 2012)

Plaid is bad! Olive drab pants and plaid shirt, who needs fancy-smacy camo, huh?


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Sep 24, 2012)

that is awsome , congrats


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Sep 24, 2012)

congradulations! ......nicely done job on a very nice buck


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 24, 2012)

I gotta thank you guys for giving me the motivation and inspiration to go trad & enjoying it.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 24, 2012)

Excellent.


----------



## Rare Breed (Sep 25, 2012)

Congrats, Nice buck!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 25, 2012)

Good deal!  That's a fine buck.  Love the Simmons patch.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 25, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## Tailfeather (Sep 25, 2012)

Fantastic!!  Congrats, man!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 25, 2012)

Outstanding job !!!!Very nice buck too. Hope to share a campfire sometime.RC


----------



## Al33 (Sep 25, 2012)

robert carter said:


> Outstanding job !!!!Very nice buck too. Hope to share a campfire sometime.RC



You will definitely enjoy the gentleman's company. A fine humble man he is. Maybe I can persuade him to come to Horse Creek.


----------



## Gadget (Sep 25, 2012)

Man you started out right!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations, that's a nice buck for sure.


----------



## jpcmidgahunter (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats! Thats awesome


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice Buck! Congrats on your first Trad Kill!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Did the arrow hit the shoulder bone?*

Great deer. It's weird how the arrow isn't in very far - was it the angle of the shot, or did you hit bone? 
Regardless, it did a number on that deer!


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 2, 2012)

RC just invited you to go hunting with him. I'd take him up on it


----------



## pine nut (Nov 2, 2012)

That's a nice one !  It is going to be a hard act to follow.  What ya gonna do for an encore?


----------

